# Cheap lighting for garage?



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone got any secrets where to get some affordable lighting for your garage?

I'm needing maybe five or six of them 5-6ft










http://www.diy.com/departments/bq-fluorescent-58w-batten-light-l1523mm/204998_BQ.prd

I've found a 5ft one with bulb for £16 which seems alright I guess but thought I'd check to see if anyone has any secret discounts or places to get cheap lighting? :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

You're paying mostly for the unit there as bulbs are next to nothing really, i think i paid about £3 per bulb for a 5 ft tube at out local leccy trade spot.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

A week later and still looking :wave:

A local shop had chucked a few out the back of their place and it had rained the night before so I picked up 4 4ft units and took them back, opened them up, let them dry out, new starters all round and tried a 100% working bulb and not a sound came from any of them


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Maybe that's why they were thrown out


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Homebase 4ft £20 5ft £30 with LED bulb as well


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Has anyone got a link to the homebase ones? I can't seem to find them


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Try a local electrical trade shop, often cheaper and guaranteed - where are u ?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

ToolStation, less than £14 if you have one local.


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

The code for them is 313761. If you ring your local store and give them that number they'll be able to tell you if they have any.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a couple of 5ft fittings incl diffusers.

1 x twin fluorescent
1 x single fluorescent

Pick up from Retford, yours for free or sweeten the deal with your own freebie!!


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't always go for cheapest. Stay away from tamlite and Fitzgerald, they only last a year before choke burns out or ballast dies. At work, we buy in Crompton pop-paks at around £15 for single 5ft £20 for a double from either CEF or Newey & Ayre. Crompton and Thorn are the brands you want to go for. If its LEDs go for Thorn, Phillips or Heathfield.... Hope this helps


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Best place is Gum Tree or the Bay

Example

http://www.gumtree.com/p/other-miscellaneous-goods/four-tube-strip-lights/1126985004


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

BnQ 5ft for £16, cant go wrong at that. I got 6 put in.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

B&Q
Screwfix
Toolstation
Trading Depot look really cheap!

I'm putting in 6 of these, primaraly because the previous owner left 4 of them unopened in the garage, so I bought 2 matching ones.


----------

